# who’s not even half my size



## mihau

Nie mam pojecia jak przetlumaczyc zwrot w ponizszym zdaniu:

This little girl, *who’s not even half my size* taught me that tears can flow even from these silver eyes

Ta mała dziewczynka (...) nauczyła mnie, że łzy mogą popłynąć nawet z tych srebrnych oczu.

Dzieki


----------



## majlo

I imagine there're a few possibilities here. Maybe:

_..., która nie sięga mi nawet do pasa, ...

..., która jest ode mnie o połowę niższa, ...

..., która jest dwa razy mniejsza ode mnie, ...

_Jak to zwykle bywa, brak odpowiedniego kontekstu sprawia, że ciężko być precyzyjnym.


----------



## mihau

Sorry, that's the context: http://www.onemanga.com/Claymore/15/30-31/
To straszne, ale jako rodowity polak mam klopot ze znalezieniem zgrabnego tlumaczenia tego zdania!

Dzieki majlo!


----------



## Slovianka

"Ta mała dziewczynka, nie sięgająca mi nawet do pasa, nauczyła mnie, że również srebrne oczy potrafią płakać"

Przy czym z rysunku jasno widać, że dziewczynka siegała jej do pasa. Więc może lepiej "o połowe ode mnie mniejsza", i wtedy można opuscić "mała". Być może w układzie graficznym podobnym jak w oryginale lepiej by się czytało "o połowe mniejsza ode mnie". "Ta dziewczynka, o połowę mniejsza ode mnie, nauczyła mnie, że nawet srebrne oczy potrafią płakać'. (albo bez "nawet", bo to zależy, co dzialo sie wcześniej".

Jeśli chcesz zostawić o łzach, to pytanie brzmi również o czyje oczy chodzi. Czy tej dużej elficy? Bo w takim przypadku lepiej było by napisać "nawet z moich srebrnych oczu". Jeśli nie były to protezy, albo jeśli nie był to ktoś niedawno zamieniony w elfa, dla kogo srebrne oczy były czymś zupelnie nowym.


----------



## Faycelina

mihau said:


> To straszne, ale jako rodowity Polak mam kłopot ze znalezieniem zgrabnego tłumaczenia tego zdania!


----------



## majlo

mihau said:


> To straszne, ale jako rodowity polak mam klopot ze znalezieniem zgrabnego tlumaczenia tego zdania!



Zapewniam cię, że to nic strasznego.  Ludzie latami studiują i uczą się znajdować zgrabne tłumaczenia. I jest to zajęcie całkiem opłacalne.


----------



## mihau

Dzięki Facelina, dzięki Slovianka, dzięki majlo, wielkie dzięki wszystkim za pomoc.

Geez, to nie elfica, tylko Teresa the Faint Smile, #1 w Organizacji, i tak, to o jej srebrne oczy chodziło; w istocie, została zamieniona, ale nie w elficę tylko w swej młodości w hybrydę - krzyżówkę człowieka z potworem zwanym yoma. Takie wojowniczki ludzie zwą Claymore (od dużych mieczy któe noszą) i wynajmują do zabijania yoma. http://thefreetea.blogspot.com/2010/02/niebezpieczne-dziewczyny-z-olbrzymimi.html 
Geez, żeby takich rzeczy nie wiedzieć!  ))


----------



## Slovianka

Fascynujące. Fascynujące! Potwór zwany Yoma? Czy to jakaś postać z kwajdanu? Dziękuję za link.


----------



## mihau

Nie, nie z Kwajdanu, ale również z Japonii. Zapewne yoma ma jakiś swój pierwowzór w folklorze japońskim ale trudno mi się o tym wypowiadać. Stworzył je Norihiro Yagi, autor mangi pt. Claymore (powstało również anime). Japonska produkcja ale zachodnia sredniowieczna sceneria trochę podobna do tej do wiedzmina Sapkowskiego i wzglednie zachodnia "mentalność" komiksu i jego bohaterów dzieki czemu Clamore łatwo się czyta również tym którzy normalnie mangi nie trawią. Watek Teresy i Clare (tej malej dziewczynki) uwazam za najlepszy jaki kiedykolwiek widzialem w mandze czy w anime. 
Sorry, takie moje uzależnienie...
PS: To ja dziekuje za pomoc w tlumaczeniu - skorzystał na tym mój blog. Wkrótce zamieszcze wersję angielską artykułu. Oczywiście lepiej poczytać sobie Claymore, np. na Onemanga.


----------

